
Elon Musk: Have you got the drive to work for Tesla? - oneJob
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/newsbysector/industry/engineering/12007136/Elon-Musk-Have-you-got-the-drive-to-work-for-Tesla.html
======
victorhugo31337
14 hour days like SpaceX? No thanks.

~~~
oneJob
To be part of the team that sends humanity to Mars? Sign me up!

